# Have you seen these pix before?



## Colorcham427 (Aug 28, 2010)

C:\Users\Dan\Downloads\mantids[1].JPG (1).jpg

Some of you post pictures on here to see if others have seen them... Trying to bring in some ooths, want to make sure this dude is for real...


----------



## Rick (Aug 28, 2010)

Pic don't work.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 28, 2010)

no working link...


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 28, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 28, 2010)

Where am I? Who are you people?!?!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 28, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Where am I? Who are you people?!?!


I've fallen and I can't get up!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 28, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 29, 2010)

all you have to do is copy and paste the link, some reason you cannot simply click on it from my post... but just copy and paste it to a new tab...


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 29, 2010)

What?


----------



## katz640 (Aug 29, 2010)

That would only work if people somehow had the same folder names and the same file as it directs you to a location on the C: drive.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 29, 2010)

Trainman Gipsy said:


> That would only work if people somehow had the same folder names and the same file as it directs you to a location on the C: drive.


Yep. Try the "copy image URL" option, just as you would if you were posting one of your own pics.


----------

